# Fuse pump relay location



## Kneezy1215 (Jan 27, 2016)

Where is the fuse pump relay located? I've been told it's under the hood in the fuse box but I don't see it!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a fuse & relay are 2 different things, but they are probably located in the IPDM (intergrated power distribution module) located on the right side,most of the internals are not sold separately, from Nissan anyway, you also have a fuse box on the left side next to the battery, also a fuse block at the + side of the batt cable, hope it helps


----------



## Kneezy1215 (Jan 27, 2016)

So where is the relay located?!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it is probably in the IPDM unit...


----------

